# Armacao de Pera



## redhand (Jan 31, 2019)

Currently in quateria heading to lagos, last year we stayed in the car park on beach in armacao 
Anyone know if it is still available to use this year, if not any suggestions in this area
Thanks in advance


----------



## shaunr68 (Jan 31, 2019)

redhand said:


> Currently in quateria heading to lagos, last year we stayed in the car park on beach in armacao
> Anyone know if it is still available to use this year, if not any suggestions in this area
> Thanks in advance


Hi, yes I was there a few days ago.  Lovely spot.  Also used the 4 euro aire for a night to see to water/toilet services.


----------



## redhand (Jan 31, 2019)

shaunr68 said:


> Hi, yes I was there a few days ago.  Lovely spot.  Also used the 4 euro aire for a night to see to water/toilet services.



Shaun
many thanks  for that is the 4 euro aire the big car park on main road N125 above pera


----------



## shaunr68 (Jan 31, 2019)

Hi, it is a big car park behind the beach just outside the town.  37.10038, -8.35436

4 euro pn with toilet dump and fresh water.  Apparently it used to be 1.50 per night, that's inflation for you!

Cheers


----------



## redhand (Jan 31, 2019)

that's the one I know it was 1.50 last year


----------



## Glass man (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm there as well.
Last year and before it was occasionally cleared by the GNR  ( police  ). Apparently the nearby campsite had a financial backer in the GNR.  Also people did not pay the extra 50cents for water. 
In January last year this was included by making the charge €2. 
Now at €4 it has not been emptied by the police for several months so I guess the site has become more formalised. 
The near by campsite has quite a good caravan shop with lots of spares. They can also do repairs to fridges, cookers etc.
I got a bodywork repair done two years ago. Good workmanship and very much cheaper than U.K. 
Sunny now.
Enjoy


----------



## vindiboy (Jan 31, 2019)

shaunr68 said:


> Hi, it is a big car park behind the beach just outside the town.  37.10038, -8.35436
> 
> 4 euro pn with toilet dump and fresh water.  Apparently it used to be 1.50 per night, that's inflation for you!
> 
> Cheers


 I#
I#
I'm confused about a new Aire here, the co ordinates given seem to be the place we always stayed at  just of the beach near a round about, so is there another Aire nearby ? Please.


----------



## redhand (Jan 31, 2019)

What is nearby on main N125 is a car park with facilities
We stayed last year before discovering the beach aire in pic above
The N125 car park is now €7 from €3 extra to empty so best avoided in my opinion


----------



## shaunr68 (Jan 31, 2019)

vindiboy said:


> I#
> I#
> I'm confused about a new Aire here, the co ordinates given seem to be the place we always stayed at  just of the beach near a round about, so is there another Aire nearby ? Please.



No that's the one, just off a little roundabout with a reception "shed"  on the right as you drive in and tap/disposal round the back.


----------



## shaunr68 (Jan 31, 2019)

This is the free camping spot referred to in the OP.  37.09649, -8.33648

Beautiful spot just behind the beach, apparently Guns n Roses do come and move people on every so often but they seem to be turning a blind eye at the moment.  I expect at the point the gennies and washing lines come out they will tell everybody to shift.

Also something to bear in mind, the beach in question is a naturist beach frequented by gay men looking for some "bum fun".  No issues with that but one fella was happily "amusing himself" in full view of passers by.  Doesn't bother me but my pooch was disappointed as  he thought he was getting chipolata for dinner!


----------



## vindiboy (Jan 31, 2019)

shaunr68 said:


> This is the free camping spot referred to in the OP.  37.09649, -8.33648
> 
> Beautiful spot just behind the beach, apparently Guns n Roses do come and move people on every so often but they seem to be turning a blind eye at the moment.  I expect at the point the gennies and washing lines come out they will tell everybody to shift.
> 
> Also something to bear in mind, the beach in question is a naturist beach frequented by gay men looking for some "bum fun".  No issues with that but one fella was happily "amusing himself" in full view of passers by.  Doesn't bother me but my pooch was disappointed as  he thought he was getting chipolata for dinner!


OK  thanks, I do know that place,walked over it a few times lovely board walks and lakes nearby, never seen the bum brigade there however,we usually stay on the beach aire shown in the original pictures, used to stay there when the foofball club had the area it was free then, but the Chinese whisper was tht vanners were dumping cassette contents in the reed beds so vanners were no longer welcome after that.


----------

